# DanishDevil vs. JrRacinFan: The GTX 460 Showdown!



## DanishDevil (Aug 22, 2010)

Not going to be able to do anything more than this screenshot for about a week, but I figured, hey let's get the ball rolling!


----------



## wolf (Aug 22, 2010)

which model is it that you have that supports voltage control? that is one sweet core/shader clock there dude, subbed.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 22, 2010)

Sparkle!  Got it from MicroCenter. I need to see if my EVGA has software voltage control or not. 

BTW, this is far from a final OC. First time unlocking voltage.


----------



## wolf (Aug 22, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Sparkle!  Got it from MicroCenter. I need to see if my EVGA has software voltage control or not.
> 
> BTW, this is far from a final OC. First time unlocking voltage.



wowza, I wonder if it will be possible to hit 1000/2000 on air.... is 1087mv the max you can overvolt?

I would be interested to see how the card compares at this speed to a stock GTX470/480 too.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 22, 2010)

Just tried higher, 1087mV is the max.

Looks like as far as Core & Shader, this is all this card's got. Not too shabby, though


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 22, 2010)

Couldn't handle a Heaven benchmark at those speeds.

Going to have my second GTX 460 in hand on Wednesday. I should have a little time to play with SLi.


----------



## wolf (Aug 22, 2010)

just for fun I'd try the fan at 100% for a test too, the chip may well be receptive to a lower load temperature to enable higher clocks.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll have to give that a shot on Wednesday. Runnin out to lunch, then off to Malibu to live light for 2 days of work.


----------



## wolf (Aug 22, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> I'll have to give that a shot on Wednesday. Runnin out to lunch, then off to Malibu to live light for 2 days of work.



nice, have a great time, and I can't wait to see how temp/SLi testing goes, not to mention what JrRacinFan will bring to the table too.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 22, 2010)

He's driving, so he should be able to contribute a few things soon. He's got his Core i3 OC'ed, and I've got my CPU at stock, although I bumped my RAM up to 1600. I'll be OCing my CPU soon as well, though.

I may or may not have SLI for more than a couple of days.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 22, 2010)

Subbed......Waiting for JR's contribution before I rain on both your parade


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 22, 2010)

Let me seee if I can dig out my vantage advanced key again, just uninstalled last night thinkin I was done benchiong. Ill pull some numbers but don't expect astounding results.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2010)

can i join with an ATI side as a comparison?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 22, 2010)

Let's do me and Shaun first, then we can add everyone else and make it a party.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 22, 2010)

Not a problem by me. Ofc, had to go and delete the key out of my registry also when I uninstalled.  can't find it either.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2010)

downloading vantage from TPU servers as we speak


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2010)

OK here we go, stock vantage run






Ok here is OCed run!! im impressed! 20K is pretty good


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 23, 2010)

@brandon & DD

I will see what I can do now! I'm going to post a few screen shots @ 1600x900 then later on re-run Vantage @ 1280x1024.

EDIT:

@1600x900






I should be running my cpu at a higher clock. See if it helps some.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 23, 2010)

how come you guys are not getting a 3dmark score? are you not running all the tests?


----------



## wolf (Aug 23, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> how come you guys are not getting a 3dmark score? are you not running all the tests?



when you modify the parameters at all you dont get a P score, JrRacinFan ran a custom res of 1600x900 and I think DD ran his first test with no CPU score.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 23, 2010)

oh ok sound cool! thanks


----------



## wolf (Aug 23, 2010)

No worries, it's also annoying me because I want to add Vantage and 06' scores to the threads here but my laptops native res is 1366x768 and I don't have a spare monitor here to connect to


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 23, 2010)

I just couldn't let this go with out getting in on it.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice score 20MM


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 23, 2010)

It is even more impressive with two P29000 to P30000 with a GPU score of 25000 or more 

I love these cards I am going to buy stock in them LOL


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 23, 2010)

Just finished up this run. 






EDIT:
*Over 900 core*


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice runs to all! Jr, is that run with an overvolt or stock volts on the GPU? You may have a gem of a card there if it's on stock.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 23, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Nice runs to all! Jr, is that run with an overvolt or stock volts on the GPU? You may have a gem of a card there if it's on stock.



Volts are maxed. 1.08 something or other


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice runs Jr!!


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 23, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> It is even more impressive with two P29000 to P30000 with a GPU score of 25000 or more
> 
> I love these cards I am going to buy stock in them LOL



Oh I'd love to see a GPU score of 25000


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 23, 2010)

ebolamonkey3 said:


> Oh I'd love to see a GPU score of 25000



+ that as well! show us the money!!!!!

These 460s run pretty good! im impressed with how there not too far off from a 5850/470/480

These cards look like they would crush a 5830 and 5770 hands down!


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 23, 2010)

I should be able to show you a 25k score with two of them. Maybe. We'll see  Too bad they didn't let these Tri SLI. It would ruin the rest of the Fermi market, but would be so much fun!


----------



## wolf (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd love to see some results on the exact same system, two GTX460's at the exact same clocks but 768mb vs 1gb editions.

great benching by all so far


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 23, 2010)

Buy me two 1GB cards and I'll test em for ya


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Aug 23, 2010)

This showdown is HOT !!!
Good luck to all of you guys 
I'd rather made a good system with an HD4850  Unfortunately I can't


----------



## wolf (Aug 23, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Buy me two 1GB cards and I'll test em for ya



lol I do mean single card vs single card, 768mb card vs 1gb card 

I really want to try one of these puppies too but I have no "rig" so to speak.

Anyone here live in france want to donate some parts


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 23, 2010)

@DanishDevil
We need to work on getting that Clarkdale of yours @ 4Ghz+.

@wolf
It would be a difference of about 1.5k single and 3k SLI in Vantage.


----------



## wolf (Aug 23, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Wolf
> It would be a difference of about 1.5k single and 3k SLI in Vantage.



good to know, the 1gb cards seem considerably more competitive against the ATi Cypress core, even when both are overclocked.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 23, 2010)

wolf said:


> good to know, the 1gb cards seem considerably more competitive against the ATi Cypress core, even when both are overclocked.



They are a more robust card, better mmory bus, more rop's.....

 a couple more differences that I can't remember.


----------



## wolf (Aug 23, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> They are a more robust card, better mmory bus, more rop's.....
> 
> a couple more differences that I can't remember.



what will be really interesting is the next card realeased with this core, since it is capable of 384 sp's and obviously much higher clockspeeds, especially with a beefier stock cooler or just a more agressive fan profile.

I'd expect a card with all the sp's enabled and a core clock of around 850mhz to be released as a GTX475 or something like that.


----------



## douglatins (Aug 23, 2010)

Only 14K for the 460? I though it was better than the 5850, but then again the 5870 is on par with the 480 on it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 23, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Only 14K for the 460? I though it was better than the 5850, but then again the 5870 is on par with the 480 on it



CPU and ram limited here in Vantage but in game runs FANTASTIC! Nearly twice as fast as that 4870 I was running so it would compete but I will admit it, a hair under 5850.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 23, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Only 14K for the 460? I though it was better than the 5850, but then again the 5870 is on par with the 480 on it



No there stock to stock swap blows with a 5770 and OCed they can beat a 5850 stock.

I have beat some stock GTX 480s while it was OCed in 3dmark06 but that was a HIGH OC


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 23, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> @DanishDevil
> We need to work on getting that Clarkdale of yours @ _4.5_Ghz+.



Fixed.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 23, 2010)

I have been CLOSELY thinking of going mATX P55 and a I5-I7 quad for my HTPC with 4GB of DDR3. They look like they clock like monsters with lower volts


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 25, 2010)

anymore updates to this?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 25, 2010)

Just got home. I have my second GPU in hand


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 25, 2010)

DD you should try and borrow another 460 last i knew tri sli works without the bridges at least it did with gtx 285s..... granted scaling dropped by 15% total but it was still faster then 2 cards...


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 25, 2010)

Anybody near me have one?  Doubt it. One of the downsides of living in SoCal is nobody knows the difference between a CPU and a GPU.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 25, 2010)

ull figure it out somehow just ask someone around here who has an uber setup
to run tri sli with no bridge and see if it works... as from the last time i knew if no bridge is found it reverts to software sli

http://www.bcchardware.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=1611&Itemid=40&limit=1&limitstart=2

 I dont have the means to test it but i know some ppl around here who do so time to start enlisting help  and see what happens


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 25, 2010)

I've been waiting for 18k broken so I wouldn't have to paste this here. But something to aim for DD & JRF 

This from GTX 460 club thread:


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh I'll break that soon enough.

EVGA card installed alone:


----------



## wolf (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice Onboard, I take it your loving taht 1gb GTX460? that post in the club thread where you did some aftermarket memory and mosfet cooling reminded me of how thorough you were/are 

*reminisces of Onboard's GTX280 thread*


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 25, 2010)

Not that I am in on this really but I just broke the 18k mark too  Yah! 






*In the 1Gb range cards now *



> Oh I'd love to see a GPU score of 25000





> + that as well! show us the money!!!!!
> 
> These 460s run pretty good! im impressed with how there not too far off from a 5850/470/480
> 
> These cards look like they would crush a 5830 and 5770 hands down!



*Ohhh yeah and for those requesting to see the 25K GPU score and higher with PhysX SLI runs here they are.

These runs were done before I had to return one card because it came with a cracked fan. I will go even higher when they return but here you go *






*Here is a 3dmark06 Run with one card of 23K*






*I think I can get to 24K or higher with Tweaking I will have to try. I also know I can reach 30K with these cards and a GPU score of 26K or higher.*


----------



## Hvale2k5 (Aug 26, 2010)

Any1 know why my CPU score is lower than my GPU...../w the Phenom x2(unlock OC 3.5ghz)?


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 26, 2010)

Hvale2k5 said:


> Any1 know why my CPU score is lower than my GPU...../w the Phenom x2(unlock OC 3.5ghz)?
> 
> http://i38.tinypic.com/orv586.png



Well I know that AMD CPU's don't score as well as Intel in 3D mark. I also know that the really High CPU scores you see around are mostly because of PhysX which you don't have.

But if I turn PhysX off.... my GPU score is usually higher then my CPU score depending on what GPU I am benching.

For example.... if I use a i5 750 @ 3.8 Ghz... my CPU score will be around 18K. If I bench it with an overclocked GTX 460 my GPU Score is around 15K.

But if I were benching my i5 750 with a 5870 which is a more powerful card... my GPU score would probably be around 21K and CPU score around still 18K.

It all depends on what card and CPU you are benching with.

But that does seem like a really low CPU Score for that CPU???? HMMM??? Maybe someone with that CPU can chime in.


----------



## Hvale2k5 (Aug 26, 2010)

uh how do i disable Physx when im using ATI driver?


----------



## ERazer (Aug 26, 2010)

Hvale2k5 said:


> uh how do i disable Physx when im using ATI driver?



u kidding right?

Edit: any how PhyX is only for nvidia cards, google it around. Now if u want PhysX read this http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=119217


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 26, 2010)

@20mmrain

But can you beat my GPU score of 14811

@Onboard

It's all in the cpu ....


----------



## Hvale2k5 (Aug 26, 2010)

ERazer said:


> u kidding right?
> 
> Edit: any how PhyX is only for nvidia cards, google it around. Now if u want PhysX read this http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=119217



Im taking about turning off PhyX when running 3dmark..


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Aug 26, 2010)

it dosent matter if you dont have a frigging Nvidia gpu physx dosent DO anything zzzzz


----------



## ERazer (Aug 26, 2010)

if u wanna the deference with and without here...

so u wont get confuse, 5870 main and gt 240 for physX




*with PhysX*






*without PhysX*


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 26, 2010)

Here's both cards at the EVGA's stock clocks of 720/900/1440:


----------



## Boneface (Aug 26, 2010)

Hope its ok to throw mine in 2 gigabyte 460s, 4ghz cpu


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 26, 2010)

Last screenshot for the night:


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 26, 2010)

I lied. Same settings:


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 26, 2010)

Hvale2k5 said:


> uh how do i disable Physx when im using ATI driver?



You have to disable PhysX in the vantage options. Disable the option called "Disable PPU"



Boneface said:


> Hope its ok to throw mine in 2 gigabyte 460s, 4ghz cpu



Nice run bud!!!



> Last screenshot for the night:



Nice run too Getting better. I also love how these cards do in DX11 Nice run on Heaven!


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 27, 2010)

wolf said:


> Nice Onboard, I take it your loving taht 1gb GTX460? that post in the club thread where you did some aftermarket memory and mosfet cooling reminded me of how thorough you were/are
> 
> *reminisces of Onboard's GTX280 thread*



Yep, go get one yourself too 



JrRacinFan said:


> @Onboard
> 
> It's all in the cpu ....



True, but my CPU is just 3.6GHz and GPU isn't max clocked. Seems Game 2 in Vantage really likes the extra 1GB version has to offer.

Anyhow, those double card score are massive, enjoy 'em


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 27, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> True, but my CPU is just 3.6GHz and GPU isn't max clocked. Seems Game 2 in Vantage really likes the extra 1GB version has to offer.
> 
> Anyhow, those double card score are massive, enjoy 'em



LOL Your 3.6 is equal to about my 530 @ 4.6.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry guys, not going to be able to do much more in this thread. Moving tomorrow.


----------



## aedubber (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok guys i will play a little here, i can still do a couple minor tweaks but this is SLI setup with the EVGA 1GB OC EE edition cards. These cards arent so great @ cooling and they do require much voltage to stay stable. I did a run that scored a bit higher on the GPU run and that was @ 855 core with a couple hiccups while benching so i wont call it "stable" 850 is the sweet spot for now, i have some waterblocks coming in for them  







Before my EVGA cards i had a set of the Gigabytes but nobody doesnt make any waterblocks for them so i RMAed them for the EVGAs. I really wish someone would make waterblocks for the Gigabytes cuz they would really be monsters .This is a run with just 1 card Gigabyte


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 29, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> @20mmrain
> 
> But can you beat my GPU score of 14811
> 
> ...



I think I can beat your GPU score of 14811 with out a problem. I can't try right now because my main rig is down. I am waiting for the replacement of my other GTX 460 (Because it came with a semi Busted fan) Plus I have an i7 860 on the way that should be here Monday.

So once that is here.... I will put that bad boy in and reinstall everything. Once that is done I will be happy to try.

Also remember you are running @ 905Mhz with that score. I am only at 892 I believe.  I know I can get higher  

If not it sure will be fun to try!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 29, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> I think I can beat your GPU score of 14811 with out a problem. I can't try right now because my main rig is down. I am waiting for the replacement of my other GTX 460 (Because it came with a semi Busted fan) Plus I have an i7 860 on the way that should be here Monday.
> 
> So once that is here.... I will put that bad boy in and reinstall everything. Once that is done I will be happy to try.
> 
> ...



Oooooh i7 860!! Can't wait to see them scores bro! Yah if i had a stronger cpu i can just see the scores just climbing.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 7, 2010)

Where your 1GB scores DD?


----------



## paulharrison123 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hope i can join in? 2xPalit GTX460 1gbs Sonics






EDIT : Obviously not as the TPU hosting doesnt like me   (Buts its over 30k  )


----------



## 20mmrain (Sep 8, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oooooh i7 860!! Can't wait to see them scores bro! Yah if i had a stronger cpu i can just see the scores just climbing.



Well bro I just got both my cards back. Plus I have the i7 860. Tomorrow night is bowling night but the night after is benchmark night. 

Stay tuned my friend


----------

